

#MuslimRage: How a Cynical Social-Media Play Became an Awesome Meme - rmah
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/09/-muslimrage-how-a-cynical-social-media-play-became-an-awesome-meme/262473/

======
pervycreeper
A bit blindly optimistic. I'm sure our media overlords will find a way to
adapt, if they haven't already done so. While this Newsweek example is
particularly ham-fisted, it is not that difficult to provide fodder for the
imaginations of members of the public, prompting them to have ideas that they
will then attribute to themselves.

------
zalew
also
[http://www.salon.com/2012/09/17/newsweeks_muslim_rage_invite...](http://www.salon.com/2012/09/17/newsweeks_muslim_rage_invites_muslim_humor/)

~~~
drucken
"BREAKING: NYPD vows to protect Wall Street holy sites from angry protestors
bent on offending the profit. #s17 #MuslimRage"

\-- epic :)

------
001sky
Tl;dr = [meta] [pr stunts]^N

~~~
mahmud
my brain just sees assignment, multi-dimensional array reference, space in a
variable name, and what looks like infix exponentiation of unknown precedence.

~~~
001sky
[http://www.commpro.biz/public-relations/pr-agency-
management...](http://www.commpro.biz/public-relations/pr-agency-
management/pr-pov-can-your-agency-afford-not-to-take-business-from-dictator-
despot-or-political-undesirable/)

[http://frontpagemag.com/2012/ronn-torossian/without-pr-
firms...](http://frontpagemag.com/2012/ronn-torossian/without-pr-firms-could-
mideast-dictators-remain-in-power/)

